

Ask HN: ideas for portfolio projects? - vitad

Hi, I have been teaching myself to code for the past year and I am now at the point where I feel competent enough to do this for a living. I have focused on rails and javascript, but I also know a little python.<p>I'd like to start building a portfolio to show prospective clients but I'm at a loss for what kind of projects to build.  Is the standard to-do list or blog enough for a prospective clients to see what I'm capable of or do I need to make something more substantial?
======
hannesfostie
Apps like that could be enough to show off what you can do, but what's more
interesting to employers is to see some creativity as well as ability to code.

I suggest looking for something a little more fun and interesting than a
simple blog.

